
Review: PGP Whole Disk Encryption for Mac OS X - mariorz
http://paulstamatiou.com/2008/09/06/review-pgp-whole-disk-encryption-for-mac-os-x
======
rainface
I wonder how whole disk encryption works with Time Machine.

